# tough back-country treks?



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm wondering if I am good enough for the Crested Butte-Aspen race. 
Grand Traverse

What single day back-country runs are good tests of whether I can do this? I can only think of the Vail Pass Comando run. There must be others near Leadville? 
Thanks.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Continental Divide Crossing 2010 - YouTube


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

basil said:


> I'm wondering if I am good enough for the Crested Butte-Aspen race.
> Grand Traverse
> 
> What single day back-country runs are good tests of whether I can do this? I can only think of the Vail Pass Comando run. There must be others near Leadville?
> Thanks.


There are many near Leadville. The first that comes to mind is climbing up Birdseye Gulch from near Fremont Pass up to the crest of the Mosquito Range near Mosquito Pass, then traversing the ridge south to Sherman and descending Iowa Gulch.

Another would be traversing the ridge from Sherman south to Weston Pass.

These would both be more training runs seeing as how they have more vertical in a shorter span.

For longer training runs you might look at the 10th Mountain route from Copper to Tennessee Pass, and from Tennessee Pass to Hagerman Pass and back down to Turquoise. There are many other options for variations on all of these routes, but the key for training for the Grand Traverse is to do your training in the worst of conditions....... at least this is what I was told from a couple friends who have raced in it.


----------

